
Linode Birthday Giveaway - SeanOC
http://blog.linode.com/2012/06/16/linode-birthday-giveaway/
======
Legion
Not nearly as good as the last two birthdays. :)

2010's brought a massive RAM increase:
[http://blog.linode.com/2010/06/16/linode-turns-7-big-ram-
inc...](http://blog.linode.com/2010/06/16/linode-turns-7-big-ram-increase/)

2011's bumped disk space up 25%: [http://blog.linode.com/2011/06/16/linode-
turns-8-disk-space-...](http://blog.linode.com/2011/06/16/linode-turns-8-disk-
space-25/)

------
asciident
It requires you to pay for service until the end of July first. And then you
_may_ get the credit (if you were fast enough). Seems like a so-so deal to me.

~~~
plorkyeran
I signed up with linode when they did a similar promotion about a year and a
half ago, and it clearly said that I was in before the promotion ended and
would be getting the bonus before I actually paid for it. I assume it will be
the same way this time.

------
GBiT
OVH is giving 10 000 (every day 100-500 ) servers for free to test new USA
datacenter. I thinks its more valuable then linoide VPS
<http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/usa_order_beta.xml>

Just follow OVH twitter

~~~
derefr
Seems to be over for the day today--when does the "day" start for them?
Midnight CET? EST?

Edit: ah, they're making it unpredictable such that you have to follow their
Twitter (@OVH) to find out :)

~~~
GoodIntentions
All allocated in 6? minutes and requires following on twitter. This allocation
mechanism seems about as classy as "punch the monkey" banner ads.

I've been waiting for a reasonably priced Canadian VPS. just let me pay for it
and sign up ffs....

------
trustfundbaby
I'm a huge linode fan and I feel guilty for my reaction to this giveaway ...
which just happens to be ... "meh". I guess they've gotten to a point where
giving out free RAM increases is not a sustainable endeavor :\

------
gojomo
USD$250K is Linode services? Pfft. Linode should be giving away rebates in
bitcoin.

------
yuvadam
In case you missed it, giveaway starts Tuesday, 12PM EDT.

------
taligent
I'm still amazed how quick people are to forget what happened with Linode.

Massive security issue (i.e. Bitcoin incident) where hackers got root access
to any Linode VPS at the click of a button. Loyal customers were the last to
hear about it (through their website no less) and absolutely no proper
explanation was or has been given as to what happened, what was done about it
and whether it will happen again.

You look at how Cloudflare handled their issue and it's night and day. Linode
are one of the least transparent providers going around IMHO.

~~~
gmurphy
> Loyal customers were the last to hear about it

I'm a Linode customer, your message is the first time I've heard anything
about it.

~~~
dhimes
I'm considering linode for my next launch, and heard nothing of this as well.
Thanks?

------
cremnob
Does anyone have a recommendation for a cheap but fast xen VPS either in
Chicago or NYC? (Like under $7/month cheap)

~~~
taligent
Could be worth sifting through some of these:

<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=104>

Otherwise I would definitely post in the main forum.

~~~
cremnob
I was looking for specific recommendations that people have used. Thanks
anyway.

~~~
filmgirlcw
Not in NYC or Chicago, but BuyVM is my go-to VPS. Super fast, nerdy support
(know what you're doing and you're fine) and great services. Try their ping
tests and see if that works for you. I'm in NYC and use it for most of my
projects (so does my husband, who has 3x my geek cred).

Seriously I was paying 5x as much with another provider and getting shit
performance in comparison.

